# spring compressor gone wrong



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

this is what a spring compressor will do to a thumb


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh....dang that looks like it smarts.. bad...talk about a pound of flesh..


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea it really hurt, this is about 30hrs after i did it


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Are the spring compressors that dangerous That was the brute throttle finger if you were right-handed too:aargh4:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea ,wont be doin any riding for a few days or a week


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Are the spring compressors that dangerous That was the brute throttle finger if you were right-handed too:aargh4:


Can be. Compressed springs are very dangerious. Lots of body parts are lost because of them.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

this was the one time i didnt have the shock tied down .good lession is dont rush


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

dam dude ...yikes ...


----------



## Cobb_05 (Oct 3, 2011)

Och!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

ewwww :bigeyes:
I could only imagine the trail of words the immediately followed.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

^^^^^ :cussing::cussing::cussing:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I told you to tie that shock down. Yikes. We had a spring jump off and hit my buddy in the throat. That's a hard lesson learned. Im glad it didn't get you in the eye

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Bout two years ago i was putting spacers in my shocks and the shock popped out the compressor and the keeper and spring hit me in the face.. Had to go to er and get my eye lid and chin glued back together.. i was very lucky.. bout a 1/4 of an inch lower and i would have lost an eye..


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> I told you to tie that shock down. Yikes. We had a spring jump off and hit my buddy in the throat. That's a hard lesson learned. Im glad it didn't get you in the eye
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


its all ur fault Scott


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

well you got to blame someone, can't be anything you did...LOL
so did the job get done ?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea it got finished today . want to get the dried up piece of meat out of the shock but it fell in the grass and i could not find it


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ouch!! hope it gets better...gonna be a scar


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

wood butcher said:


> this is what a spring compressor will do to a thumb


I have a big chunk of work counter missing in my shop. I had a car coil spring clamped in a vise when the spring squeezer slipped. The spring was still in the vise laying on the floor. Only dmamge to me was the poo scared out of me.


----------

